# Recycling of plastic bottles??? (Al Ain)



## flugenmachen (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in Al Ain and have accumulated a number of plastic water bottles in hopes of finding a recycling bin/drop-off point. Can anyone advise or am I out of luck? Thanks! lane:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah good luck with that, I tried to find some waste paper recycling bins for our office and was basically just laughed at.


----------

